
I secretly started a backpack company in my bedroom - josephnow
https://imgur.com/gallery/ptknq
======
kiddico
I'm in the market for a new back pack so I took a look at the shop page you
posted in the comments. You may want to include more pictures. A shot into the
different compartments would be nice.

And a note about your note: "Note: Backpack comes with brand woven label on
front that´s not pictured."

I would kill to not have the label. It's been so hard trying to find a
backpack that doesn't have a logo right in the center of it.

Shop page for those that want it: [https://urban-unbound-
inc.myshopify.com/](https://urban-unbound-inc.myshopify.com/)

------
bbctol
Why secret?

